
Show HN: Sourced Claim – only news that's proven with a primary source - YazIAm
http://sourcedclaim.com
======
jermaustin1
The only problem with a site like this is that the fake news spreaders are
predominantly the people who believe that sources are a liberal conspiracy. So
the fake news share-ers will not care if there is no primary source, just like
they don't care if there is a snopes article about it.

~~~
YazIAm
Figured I'd make something for people (like myself) that want more sourced
information, but are frustrated with the signal to noise ratio these days.
Would be surprised if it reached people who regularly fall for fake news (at
least at first).

~~~
jermaustin1
If you could find a way though, the world would owe you a great debt of
gratitude!

